# Havanese on Dogs 101!



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry if this was posted before, didn't see it in a search. Havanese will be featured this Saturday, the 3rd at 9pm eastern time on Animal Planet's Dogs 101!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I just set the TIVO!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great-thanks, I'm DVR'ing it too.


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, I'm setting mine, too!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Thanks - that's good to know. I will set the dvr too.

Marie


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'm goin to be dvring it as we'll be outta town.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! I love the show! I was wondering if the show would ever put on something different....I have seen most of their shows....over and over again! 

TIVO being set to record for sure! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I love that show, too and was wondering if they ever have Havanese on!


----------



## kkbeans (Sep 25, 2009)

there so cute!!! my mom wont let me have one


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool. Will have to break out the instructions for the dvd writer.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

We've got our DVR set - thanks!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

On now!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Tiff! I'll go turn it on!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Wonder where they found the dogs to film the segment, did anyone here participate?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The puppies looked awfully familiar...I too would like to know if they were from one of our forum breeders?
I really think they could've chosen a Hav that looks more like a Hav instead of the awfully shaved poor little hotel dog with the nail polish. My dogs don't look anything like that.
Just watching Havs on TV makes me so happy, their bounciness and shaggy hair just melts my heart every single time. If I didn't have a puppy, I would totally want one now, LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam I am with you on the poor little shaved feet hotel one.

I was told the black and tan in full coat was Rover from DeVita Havanese.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes that was Rover.
That one from the hotel wasn't a great choice at all for the show! They must know someone to get on the show


----------



## auntd (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahhhh! I can't believe I just saw this post & missed the show. Oh well! I hope I can find it online tomorrow so I can watch!

Edit: It's airing again at 11pm tonight!! DVR set & ready!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I only have about 5 channels on my TV which doesn't include one that show the Dogs 101, Animal Planet shows. Does anyone know if this can be watched online somehow?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I found it on-line here http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html Was this the whole thing?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Christy. I wonder if this is shorter than what was shown on tv? People here were talking about a shaved hotel dog that I didn't notice on the site you found. But, I enjoyed watching the video.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, Christy. I wonder if this is shorter than what was shown on tv? People here were talking about a shaved hotel dog that I didn't notice on the site you found. But, I enjoyed watching the video.


I was wondering the same thing! Where is the nail polish?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks I missed it too. I wonder how long before it is rerun.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, the shaved hotel dog was an _awfu_l example of our breed. However, the puppies were right on and so stinkin' cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I think I found it on-line here http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html Was this the whole thing?


There was more to the show than just that clip


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Thanks I missed it too. I wonder how long before it is rerun.


RIGHT NOW! 9:10 California time and the Hav should be next!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> That one from the hotel wasn't a great choice at all for the show! They must know someone to get on the show


Boy, I sure agree! I'm sure the Hotel Hav is a darling furbaby but egads... a terrible representation of the breed. And they spent so much time featuring her and her "Pet-a-cure". Bleech. Sorry, that creeped me out. Loved the beautiful full coat adult and those pups were just adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't love the poodle feet and nail polish. blech! I liked that they mentioned that they need alot of grooming but WHAT ABOUT THE CLINGONS????? I didn't hear mention of that nasty little problem. I guess that's just our dirty little secret! :gossip:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Boy, I sure agree! I'm sure the Hotel Hav is a darling furbaby but egads... a terrible representation of the breed. And they spent so much time featuring her and her "Pet-a-cure". Bleech. Sorry, that creeped me out. Loved the beautiful full coat adult and those pups were just adorable!


Pet-a-cure uke:
The hotel people probably let them stay there for free in exchange for "an ad" on the show


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I applied for Kubrick to be on this show when they had the casting call for it but I never heard back from them. Oh well, I think he's cute!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We watched the show and agree that the hotel dog was a bad representation. Even though that's a really cute concept (with the pet friendly hotel). And, they didn't say anything about RLH!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> I applied for Kubrick to be on this show when they had the casting call for it but I never heard back from them. Oh well, I think he's cute!


Kubrick is ADORABLE!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I think I found it on-line here http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html Was this the whole thing?


Looks like this is everything but the hotel segment


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tiff said:


> Looks like this is everything but the hotel segment


Don't you mean the hotel "commercial"????? :evil:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rover and those puppies were such a great example of our breed...happy, beautifully groomed, adorable Havanese. I wonder who chose to use the other Hav for such a long segment. It was more about the hotel than the breed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute segment. I watched it on-line so missed the hotel hound. Oh-oh our beloved are becoming so main stream.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I tivo it and watched it today, and I thought it was pretty good and a good representation of the breed. The hotel dog was a good representation of the temperament of a havanese, I thought he was very sweet and showed the loving, friendly side of the breed.

And was it Raven the dog in full coat, was really beautiful and the puppies and kids was adorable. 

But...it said they were easy to house-train, and I don't know if I totally agree on that one?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> cute segment. I watched it on-line so missed the hotel hound. Oh-oh our beloved are becoming so main stream.


Yes, they are!!!  Someone just emailed me this link this morning and it is not my DH's rendition of what the Dogs 101 should say about the Havanese, lol...his is kinda funny, and a bit more true.

Where was the mention of butt baths and uber high maintanence and stubborn-ness when they really *want* something? lol....that must be the 'high spirited' euphenism?? ound:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so glad everyone else thought the same thing about the hotel dog. I thought she had great temperament with the other dogs, however, she looks nothing like any of our dogs. 

I was watching it just horrified at her paws with the nail polish and wondered when they would move on...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They should do an entire show about the Havanese!!! We should all write to them.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann- now THAT is an idea!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

glad they featured our lovable breed, however...

:rant: didn't like the hotel commercial, aside from that dog's coat, I thought the face and the eyes were not very havanese-like :doh: wished they would have shown and mentioned RLH and shredding:whoo: glad they showed Havi dancing and the puppies...yay! :clap2:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I wonder if the hotel dog was even a full-bred havanese? She looked more like a poodle than a Havanese. I noticed the gal on the Harley had "Animal Planet" on her helmet. Hmmmm.... 
They should have come to the experts on this board to get a true representation of this breed.
I was disappointed with what they came up with.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally watched Dog 101 with Havanese. I TIVO the show. The hotel segment .....really....s...u...c...k...e...d! I so wished they did a playdate, agility, RLH, or offered additional information or something.....anything, but the hotel segment! 

I did not know that the Havanese was #5 for New York City. I am really the show stressed grooming! But.................NAIL POLISH! Hello! Poodles do the nail polish, not Havanese!

DOG 101 repeats it's shows a lot, so if anyone missed the show, I am sure you will be able to watch the show again. 

Let me go look at the internet version and see what they left out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I think I found it on-line here http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html Was this the whole thing?


The DOG 101 segment featured everything except the hotel segment. The entire feature was about 9 minutes long with 5 minutes devoted to the dreaded hotel segment.

Also..................they did not mention that the Havanese change coat colors!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I just found out an adorable local SF hav's photo was on used on that show.  
They belong to the Forum as well


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

No not Oliver and Comet but 2 other SF sweethearts


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't see the show, but I was just sent a link to the video today and noticed that one pic of Babalu and Desi are featured throughout: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/591647461/ and here's a link to the 5 minute video: http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html

They use this pic on the boat, on Cuba's map, all over the US map, and when mentioning colors...so fun!

Patti


----------

